# Is my 6 week old Cockapoo Chocolate or Sable?



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

When my Cockapoo puppy was first born she had a light brown streak underneath her tail and a little bit on the side of her paw so my Breeder thought she was stable however those markings are now gone she’s more chocolate what do you think? do you think she’s actually a chocolate or a sable

please let me know your thoughts thank you so much


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

My breeder said she is a Sable


----------



## Dano62 (Feb 2, 2021)

From the pictures, I'd say chocolate although with the fading poodle gene, there is a good chance she may fade to more of a cafe brown color. Beautiful puppy. Our puppy that we are picking up in 2 1/2 weeks is borderline red/dark apricot but I'm expecting her to lighten with time since most cockapoo owners that I know have seen their dogs lighten over time as opposed to darken.


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

Dano62 said:


> From the pictures, I'd say chocolate although with the fading poodle gene, there is a good chance she may fade to more of a cafe brown color. Beautiful puppy. Our puppy that we are picking up in 2 1/2 weeks is borderline red/dark apricot but I'm expecting her to lighten with time since most cockapoo owners that I know have seen their dogs lighten over time as opposed to darken.


Thank you so very much for sharing your VERY helpful insight. I realize that with this particular breed, anything can happen. But I sure hope she stays chocolate! LOL I agree with you about the possibility of her turning into a cafe brown as her mom is apricot and dad is a very deep chocolate. I expected her to lighten up a little by now but instead the light areas turned dark chocolate which is why I was so confused when the breeder said Sable. But now the breeder isn't sure what she is as this is the first litter bred with this particular sire/dam.Thank you also for your kind words about her being beautiful. I think so too!. It seems as if we both will be picking up our puppies around the same time. Yay! Mine will be 8 weeks on February 25 but we'll probably pick her on on March 1st. I can't wait! Have you selected a name for your new puppy yet? My little girl will be named Daisy! 🌼


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is very beautiful - looks chocolate now but with the way they change so much could well end up different as she grows up - not long to go now!


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> She is very beautiful - looks chocolate now but with the way they change so much could well end up different as she grows up - not long to go now!


Thank you so very much!! That’s exactly what my breeder said. I’ve just never seen a Sable that was completely chocolate like this one....most have at least some coloring but I guess anything is possible. LOL


----------



## Dano62 (Feb 2, 2021)

ANovelIdea said:


> Thank you so very much for sharing your VERY helpful insight. I realize that with this particular breed, anything can happen. But I sure hope she stays chocolate! LOL I agree with you about the possibility of her turning into a cafe brown as her mom is apricot and dad is a very deep chocolate. I expected her to lighten up a little by now but instead the light areas turned dark chocolate which is why I was so confused when the breeder said Sable. But now the breeder isn't sure what she is as this is the first litter bred with this particular sire/dam.Thank you also for your kind words about her being beautiful. I think so too!. It seems as if we both will be picking up our puppies around the same time. Yay! Mine will be 8 weeks on February 25 but we'll probably pick her on on March 1st. I can't wait! Have you selected a name for your new puppy yet? My little girl will be named Daisy! 🌼


We are naming her Lucy. Here is a picture of her


----------



## Robyn81 (Feb 16, 2021)

She’s lovely! Definitely looks chocolate to me but they change so much.

Dano62, Lucy is adorable. Our neighbours cockapoo was the same colour(maybe a bit lighter) and he is now a nice apricot colour.

We’re bringing our little guy home in about 4 weeks and are super curious what he’ll end up looking like as well. He’s a dark reddish brown with some black markings. Here’s a couple of pics. Hoping to get more soon.


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

Dano62 said:


> We are naming her Lucy. Here is a picture of her


Hi Lucy!!!! She is absolutely Stunning 🤩


Robyn81 said:


> She’s lovely! Definitely looks chocolate to me but they change so much.
> 
> Dano62, Lucy is adorable. Our neighbours cockapoo was the same colour(maybe a bit lighter) and he is now a nice apricot colour.
> 
> ...


Robyn,

Your guy is as handsome as ever. I love the distinction in his coat, that marvelous marble caramel and gorgeous waves. I seriously have not seen a chocolate pup so absolutely beautiful and unique in color! He's definitely going to steal a few hearts when he gets home!


----------



## Dano62 (Feb 2, 2021)

Robyn81 said:


> She’s lovely! Definitely looks chocolate to me but they change so much.
> 
> Dano62, Lucy is adorable. Our neighbours cockapoo was the same colour(maybe a bit lighter) and he is now a nice apricot colour.
> 
> ...


Handsome pup and love the unique color!


----------



## Robyn81 (Feb 16, 2021)

ANovelIdea said:


> Hi Lucy!!!! She is absolutely Stunning 🤩
> 
> 
> Robyn,
> ...


Thank you! We were leaning toward a red pup, but when we saw this little guy we were smitten. He’s definitely unique. Can’t wait to see what all of these sweet pups look like as they grow!


----------



## Robyn81 (Feb 16, 2021)

Dano62 said:


> Handsome pup and love the unique color!


Thanks so much! Can’t wait to see what he looks like as he grows!


----------



## Robyn81 (Feb 16, 2021)

Here’s a couple new pics of our little guy Rufus at six weeks. He’s getting so big! Two weeks to go!


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

Robyn81 said:


> Here’s a couple new pics of our little guy Rufus at six weeks. He’s getting so big! Two weeks to go!
> View attachment 131149
> 
> View attachment 131150


Here is our girl at 9 weeks old. She is standing up in her carrier at the vets office. I think she has hints of red but the breeder says it’s the sun. Uhm?


----------



## Robyn81 (Feb 16, 2021)

She’s gorgeous! Her coat is so nice and wavy. It definitely looks like it has a hint of red. What a cute picture too! She looks curious😁


----------



## ANovelIdea (Jul 12, 2020)

Robyn81 said:


> She’s gorgeous! Her coat is so nice and wavy. It definitely looks like it has a hint of red. What a cute picture too! She looks curious😁


Thank you so much and your boy is gorgeous as well. I really wanted a wavy coat so my breeder was supper helpful in this regard. Your darling boy has a blend of wonder shades of chocolate and caramel! He’s just so handsome ❤❤❤ I seriously do not know how you can stand waiting 2 whole weeks to wrap your arms around that wonderful ball of joy!


----------



## Robyn81 (Feb 16, 2021)

ANovelIdea said:


> Thank you so much and your boy is gorgeous as well. I really wanted a wavy coat so my breeder was supper helpful in this regard. Your darling boy has a blend of wonder shades of chocolate and caramel! He’s just so handsome ❤❤❤ I seriously do not know how you can stand waiting 2 whole weeks to wrap your arms around that wonderful ball of joy!


Aww, thanks😊. Im so curious to see how his coat develops, it’s so unique.
And we are definitely counting down the days till his arrival! It’s hard to see the pictures and video and not be able to snuggle him up!
He’s coming home on my 40th birthday just by coincidence, best birthday gift ever😊!


----------



## Dano62 (Feb 2, 2021)

Here is Lucy at 9 weeks and 4 days old


----------



## Shadowz (Mar 16, 2021)

My 20 week old sable cockapoo...


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwwww lovely pup


----------



## Shadowz (Mar 16, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> Awwwww lovely pup


Thank you!


----------

